# Crufts!



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Sorry if there has been one, i did look briefly.

So who's going? what day? are you showing? 

I'm going of course on terrier day to see my bullies! Which is Friday this year, but if anyone knows what time they are being judged can you let me know as i'm not sure, the English bull terrier's. May be a bit early yet i'm not sure.

Will no doubt go by train and meet up with the Mother at the NEC


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

I'd love to go one day, but it's too far away from us .
I'll be watching it on tv though. I hope this year they'll show a bit more sporting variety and not just Flyball and Agility (yawn!).

Hope you have a great time and remember to take pictures, lol.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Too far for me too nowadays, but I'll be watching it on TV.

Not sure if you've see the entry figures or not?

http://www.dogworld.co.uk/shopimages/products/normal/mainsite/Crufts 2014 Show Figures[6].pdf


----------



## Draco (Nov 23, 2005)

not going anymore, as when Max passes we won't be getting another dog will still watch though. 

I have been 11 times though lol

My friends qualified for the first time with her lovely little caverlier


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

My soon to be mother in law is going. I think she is taking 3 dogs ..

Cavs


----------



## PPVallhunds (May 23, 2010)

I'm going on the Thursday with my girl Fay, it's our first year showing there, and just me again on the Saturday, I'm driving a friend and her dog and I'm going to do the breed stand in the morning.

I don't think The ring allocations are out yet, hopefully as they have realised the entry numbers it won't be long.


----------



## Ameliaxx (Apr 9, 2010)

Im going on the Friday too  going to see the Manchester terriers with my dogs breeder, as hopefully ill be there with her next year! will defiantly be looking at the mini bulls too


----------



## FelixFelicis (Jun 4, 2010)

I will be showing my boy on the Sunday  Didn't manage to qualify my bitch puppy, only attended one Crufts qualifier with her and it was a non-CC show for us.


----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

Will be going again this year as i have done for who knows how long, not sure what day yet, me and a friend wants to go on the hound and terriers, other friends wants the working or pastoral..so we're yet to decide, either way im looking forward to it as always! get my doggy fix


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm going on the Friday. I'm showing my Miniature Bull Terrier girl, Bridget, she's only been to one show before and qualified for crufts at it! This will be my first time handling in the ring, and I'm terrified :lol2:


----------



## Ameliaxx (Apr 9, 2010)

Cheyenne said:


> I'm going on the Friday. I'm showing my Miniature Bull Terrier girl, Bridget, she's only been to one show before and qualified for crufts at it! This will be my first time handling in the ring, and I'm terrified :lol2:


Oooo I might have to come and say hi, I love miniature bull terries! You'll be fine handling I handled for the first time a couple of months ago and was so nervous but now I love handerling!


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 29, 2011)

Ameliaxx said:


> Oooo I might have to come and say hi, I love miniature bull terries! You'll be fine handling I handled for the first time a couple of months ago and was so nervous but now I love handerling!


Aww thank you. I'm trying not to panic too much, but counting down the days now and probably won't have any fingers left by the time it comes round :lol2:


----------



## PPVallhunds (May 23, 2010)

x Sarah x said:


> Sorry if there has been one, i did look briefly.
> 
> So who's going? what day? are you showing?
> 
> ...


 just noticed the schedule has the ring and judging order in it.
according to that the bull terriers are sharing a ring after the mini bull terriers.
Hall 2 Ring 10
Mini's in at 9am - there's 73 entries so average of 2 mins per entry so should take at least 2hours 45 minits so say around 3 hours so I would not expect the bull terriers to be in before 12


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

I'm there on the Thursday with my 2 Anatolian Shepherd's very excited as this will be both my first time and their first time at Crufts. My girl is 13 months and my boy is 9 months!


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

PPVallhunds said:


> just noticed the schedule has the ring and judging order in it.
> according to that the bull terriers are sharing a ring after the mini bull terriers.
> Hall 2 Ring 10
> Mini's in at 9am - there's 73 entries so average of 2 mins per entry so should take at least 2hours 45 minits so say around 3 hours so I would not expect the bull terriers to be in before 12


Thanks very much!


----------



## PPVallhunds (May 23, 2010)

x Sarah x said:


> Thanks very much!


 your welcome


----------



## stoaty (Jul 21, 2008)

There on Friday with our three Slovaks. If your near discover dogs pop by and say hello.


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

Just watched the recordings of the first 2 broadcast. I missed the Terrier and Hound judgings, cos More4 switched it to Channel4 and my planner didn't record .
As usual my favourites didn't win 1st groups, but at least some got into the final 5. 
First episode: Loved the Malamute, but my favourite was the Greenland Dog. Happy the Rottie won though, too, as it seemed a really nice dog.
I absolutely love Elmo's (GSD) character. He seems such a nice, happy go lucky dog, who clearly enjoys himself. For my likings his back is too sloped, even so it looked better when he wasn't in show stance. I loved the fact the handler just didn't care about the norm and just gave the dog the lead instead of prancing alongside him, lol. The other dog that really impressed me was the Anatolian Shepherd, but unfortunately he didn't get second look in. He was so obedient! The judge was probably concentrating on her judging but she came across as a bit rude and unfriendly (only pointed never spoke, the guy with the moustache seems a bit more human).
I'm not a Flyball fan. It's too hyper and shouty for my likings and I'm bored of seeing Collies on Crufts. I found some of the owners looked really annoyed with their dogs when their team didn't win. Not good!
What I'm missing is the other sports being shown. They showed a little bit of obedience in the second episode, but what about Schutzhund or Field Trial (and dog dancing by a long shot, as the costumes and choreographies usually annoy me, lol)?
Second episode:
Only got half of it, so can only comment on a little bit.
Loved the ABC (anything but Collies) Agility Group. About time! Although it was annoying that they only showed 3 competitors. I think the Crufts television producers only like Collies, lol!
The obedience was impressive, but why were the handlers soooo sour faced??? A bit too exaggerated for my likings. An again, 99% Collies... yawn!
I had to look up the group winners. I liked the Wire Haired Fox Terrier (preferred the Airdale though). I didn't see any of the hound group, but usually I root for the Pointers, which didn't even make it into the final 5. Irish Wolfhounds are nice, though.


----------



## PPVallhunds (May 23, 2010)

Sadly with flyball and crufts most of the dogs are collies or big breeds as the jumps are all set at 12inc so smaller dogs can not realy compete. I do flyball with me under the BFA but as she is only 13inc herself we could never compete with flyball under kennel club. 
I like watching the agility as they have the diffrent sizes so you get to see so many more dogs doing it.


----------



## morphtastic (Aug 18, 2012)

BMo1979 said:


> Just watched the recordings of the first 2 broadcast. I missed the Terrier and Hound judgings, cos More4 switched it to Channel4 and my planner didn't record .
> As usual my favourites didn't win 1st groups, but at least some got into the final 5.
> First episode: Loved the Malamute, but my favourite was the Greenland Dog. Happy the Rottie won though, too, as it seemed a really nice dog.
> I absolutely love Elmo's (GSD) character. He seems such a nice, happy go lucky dog, who clearly enjoys himself. For my likings his back is too sloped, even so it looked better when he wasn't in show stance. I loved the fact the handler just didn't care about the norm and just gave the dog the lead instead of prancing alongside him, lol. The other dog that really impressed me was the Anatolian Shepherd, but unfortunately he didn't get second look in. He was so obedient! The judge was probably concentrating on her judging but she came across as a bit rude and unfriendly (only pointed never spoke, the guy with the moustache seems a bit more human).
> ...


 The obedience handlers are 'sour faced' because it is a very important occasion!! Plus smiling or frowning can be marked as extra commands by the judge!!


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice to see a tailed Rottie get it go at the top:no1:.


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

i've watched quite a bit of it this year, as my aunty is supposed to be on at some point (think i've missed her though).

come to the realisation that if i ever get into dog showing then my place is with the dyed haired, beer drinking, furry boot wearing flyball teams. i'd never keep a straight face doing anything else. i had enough trouble when i used to compete with horses, i'd never manage it with dogs.


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

I was rooting for the wolfhound, though no one can deny that poodle was the right choice. Stunning dog. 
Chuffed the samoyed got reserve though


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I was rooting for the Wolfhound too Chloe, even though I wanted the Saluki to win the group :lol:


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

I did have to chuckle at the samoyed owner who was to busy with her dog to notice she was picked and had to quickly shove treats in her pocket and the first thing she did was hug the winner, what a lovely lady.


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

Most of the handlers seemed really warm and friendly. 
My OH and I had a good giggle though at the first group judging, where a lady from Russia was also trying to show her "puppies" as well as her dog. Low cut top and jogging might to be the best idea, lol.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

I quite like Poodles, i don't like the typical show poodle cut though,
I like Poodle to look more like the below.


----------



## PPVallhunds (May 23, 2010)

I saw a few poodles at a champ show with that clip gazz. All traditional clips are allowed in the UK ring but I think some places only allow the show one. It's also more flashy I guess.
I'm not keen on the show clip myself, one I've seen getting ready had to be sprayed with hair spray to get the topknot to stay poofed up.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Deep in the recesses of my mind I've always quite liked the idea of showing a dog.
It looks fun (scary but fun). 
would you say its something you have to spend full time like hours on or can it be done with a family and job?


----------



## PPVallhunds (May 23, 2010)

Rach1 said:


> Deep in the recesses of my mind I've always quite liked the idea of showing a dog.
> It looks fun (scary but fun).
> would you say its something you have to spend full time like hours on or can it be done with a family and job?


How much time and money it takes depends on you realy.
I know someone who goes to 3 ringcraft classes every week, And know of people who will travel all over the UK for all most every champ show!

For me we go to ring craft once a week it's in the evening for 2 hours. Some People bring there kids and they are now doing junior handling. Most of the training I did at home, the class taught me what to do and my breeder showed me how she should be standing. So as a puppy as part of her every day bit of training I would work on standing. Get her to stand a few times every day, once she was older and knew what what I wanted when I said stand I stopped doing it as much.
I still go to the class now 2 years later but that's more because mine has gone afraid of people so she needs the extra socialization. But some I know seem to stop going or start training a new one at around 8 month to a year.

Once you know how your dog should be stood, how fast to move it, what pattern you need to move in (normaly a triangle and up and back), and once your pup is happy to have someone touch her your ready to start showing.

There are shows all over the UK and diffrent types.
Companion shows - a bit of fun and for any dog or cross. They make good pratice
Open shows - this is cheaper to entre, no benching for your dog and much smaller than a champ show. They won't qualify you for crufts and no cc on offer. Some people like to start going just these some like me will start with both open and champ.
Championship show - bigger than open shows sometimes over a few days, normaly benching for you dog when not in the ring, cc' s for some breeds (need them to make a dog a champ) and if your breed has them at he show you can qualify for crufts (got 1, 2, 3 in class in most breed classes)
Then there are limited shows where only members of that club can entre.

Average cost of show for open show is about £5 to entre and champ shows £15-£20. I tend to only do the closer ones with in 2hours to keep petrol cost down. But I go further for breed club shows.

Most shows you can leave once you habe been judges unless you get 1st then u got to go back in for best dog/bitch. But at crufts you got to stay u till end of the day.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

I don't know, Its just something that's always appealed to me.

Can I ask a dumb question (or 2)

what's benching? 
and do you have to have a certain amount of CC's to qualify for Crufts?
is it only young dogs that show- they all seemed so young on crufts.

oh and thanks for the informative reply! :flrt:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

wow!
just been having a look online at shows and schedules- it's a tad complex isn't it!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I showed my Afghan Hounds way back in the very early 70's and ringcraft classes weren't that easy to find, so I more or less just ring trained my dogs myself.

Benching means a show where the dogs are put on benches when not in the ring (you see people sitting on them with their dogs at Crufts and occasionally an owner who is asleep on one! :lol2:

What I did was start my dog off by training him to stand and 'trot' (without 'cantering' - as in horses). Then I entered him for a reasonably local sanction show, which is a small show usually held in a hall, where there are multi breeds and he learned his craft at that. After a few sanction shows, I entered him in a couple of open shows, during the summer months. These are often run as part of agricultural shows, no benching you just walk around with your dog on lead beside you until your class is called.

After a couple of them I felt confident enough to enter a championship show without looking a total novice :lol2:

When I was showing I had a part-time job and 2 young children, but when it came to championship shows I went with friends and left them at home with my husband, but doing local shows, the children came too.

the only thing that took up my time, apart from the one day out was the show preparation for Afghan, which meant bathing, blow drying and lots of grooming. With a short hair not so much.

To qualify for Crufts you don't even have to win a CC, which is why there were dogs on the TV show this year where the commentator was saying "this dog won his first CC today". A dog who has a title can automatically enter otherwise the dog has to win a 1st, 2nd or 3rd prize in certain qualifying classes at a championship show. There are other qualifications that allow you enter at Crufts, but these are the prime ones.

I have to say I really enjoyed doing it and travelled all over the country with my Afghan (mainly my boy) but a few times with my girl, who was his aunt.


----------



## PPVallhunds (May 23, 2010)

Rach1 said:


> I don't know, Its just something that's always appealed to me.
> 
> Can I ask a dumb question (or 2)
> 
> ...


Don't worrie there not dumb questions

as above benching are rows of benches that you put your dog and its stuff on when not being judged. When you enter a champ show and your passes come threw they will have your dogs bench number on it, that number is what they use in the show to id you and your dog.

you don't need any cc's to qualify for crufts. to make a dog a champ it needs 3 cc's under different judges. to qualify for crufts your dog must come 1st, 2nd or 3rd in a breed class at a show where the breed has cc's on offer. Allthough some breed classes wont qualify you, cant rember which one those are.
so say you entered your dog in a champ show and there was cc's for your breed and you got 3rd in the open dog class you can go to crufts.

nope any dog can show as long as its older than 6 months old. once a dog gets to 7 it goes into veteran breed class. there will be more than one breed class at champ shows (open some times have more than one) each class for a different thing but you can entre a dog into more than one class providing it meets the critra for the class. The most common ones seem to be
puppy - 6-12 months old
junior - 12-18 months old
Post Grad - not got a cc or won 5 1st places at shows where there was cc's on offer (think its 5)
limit - not got a cc or won 7 1st places at shows where there was cc's on offer (think its 7)
Open - no restrictions any age or amount of winning can entre
Veteran - 7+ years old
ive also seen graduate, mid limit, special puppy, special junior and novice.

yes the entry forms at first look very confusing, it took me a few shows to be happy I was entering the right classes and would have it checked by a friend befor sending them off lol.

but basicly you look threw the scedual for your breed classes, pick the one or ones you want to entre, then on the entry form you put in your dogs kc reg name, its date of birth, its sex, its parents kc reg names then then number of the classes you wish to entre. There is normaly a box in the top about the pricing where you put in the cost of the classes, if you want a catalog, donation ect and a box at the bottom for your name and address and contact number and to sign you agree with the kc rules. write a cheque or whatever your paying with and post it off. Or you can also do some online.


----------



## PPVallhunds (May 23, 2010)

I feel for you Feorag having to fully groom an afgan, how long would that take in total?
My friend has Lhasa apso's and they take her about 2-3 hours to get bathed, dryed and groomed.
Luckerly my girl is nothing like that, a swim in the river the day before and towl dry, maby a 5 min brush if not moulting and that her done lol


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

It's not something I'd be looking at doing right now... I couldn't afford a show able dog at the moment to start with! 
But it's always been there as something I'd like to do... 
I'd also have to decide on the right breed as well. I was looking last night at the KC recognised breeds and ended up getting headache lol.
Short or medium hair is a must, and nothing too big. 
I quite like spitz types and of course, bull types... Mastiffs, bulldogs etc. 
Mastiffs would be too big tho I think. In a world where we could have what we wanted I'd love a Great Dane, or a neo mastiff. 
Interestingly a breed I've always totally loved is the clumber spaniel despite the fact that spaniels in general don't do it for me at all. Clumbers are just so beautiful looking and so chunky and smoochie!


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Oh and I also like german shepherd dogs. 
This comes from when I was younger I think... My dad has always had a soft spot for this breed and I kind of grew up seeing this as the archetypical dog so to speak.
I guess it would help if I knew what I wanted! lol lol

I might try and go to some shows etc over summer. See the different breeds in action.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

PPVallhunds said:


> I feel for you Feorag having to fully groom an afgan, how long would that take in total?
> My friend has Lhasa apso's and they take her about 2-3 hours to get bathed, dryed and groomed.
> Luckerly my girl is nothing like that, a swim in the river the day before and towl dry, maby a 5 min brush if not moulting and that her done lol


Best part of the whole evening and longer in the early days, when I had to do it all myself. In the latter couple of years my dogs' breeders bought a dog grooming parlour and one of the girls came to a few shows with me and set up her own grooming business, so she would come to my house or I would go to her business and of course with the industrial hair dryer it didn't take half as long for the drying.

I was once on a Christmas visit to my in-laws in Aberdeen and it happened there was a show being held in a hall on Union Street right in the city centre, so I decided to enter. It took me the best part of the day to bath Zorah because my mother-in-law's hair dryer was so weak. :lol:


Rach1 said:


> Oh and I also like german shepherd dogs.
> This comes from when I was younger I think... My dad has always had a soft spot for this breed and I kind of grew up seeing this as the archetypical dog so to speak.
> I guess it would help if I knew what I wanted! lol lol
> 
> I might try and go to some shows etc over summer. See the different breeds in action.


That the way to go Rach, go to some small open shows in the summer and watch. A lot of village fairs and events etc have fun dog shows too, where you can just enter your dog on the day for a bit of fun. They'll have breed classes, but they'll also have fun classes such as happiest dog, best trick etc etc.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

the grooming of a long haired dog is exactly why I wouldn't go down that route. 
I know my limits and although many long haired dogs are fabulous to look at such as the Afghan Hound and the Pom (ok, technically more fluffy but in my eyes- enough hair to have to groom daily) they would require more work than I have the patience for. I can barely brush my own hair!

that's what bothers me about the spitz type... they do seem to have that fuzzy, fluffy type of coat- and I don't think its a great idea.

I would probably be better with a short haired dog... boxer, Doberman or such like. Interestingly, one dog I did spot on the KC website was a German Pinscher... never heard of them before.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

I've found a dog show on the 23rd of March at Morecambe! I may go along.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

That's an open show, so slightly more relaxed than a championship show and well worth going to watch and talk to owners about their dogs.

Colin (Zoo-Man) on here shows his Chihuahua. He might be going there as it's in his area, so look out for him!

I think it's always a good idea to go to a couple of shows, if you don't have one specific breed you want, to see all the breeds you like the look of and then talk to owners about their personality and characteristics so you make the right choice.


----------



## MRS MURPH (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi rach

I'm showing my pointer at the Morecambe show. Come and say hi if you get chance I'll be the one with the crazy orange and white pointer doing a kangaroo Iimpression lol. I think Colin will be there too.

kerry


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Will do... I'm trying to find a way of getting there with the kids in tow... I may ask my dad to have them. Lol


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

No way i'm uploading all my pics to the bucket then copy and pasting them one by one here 

So if you have facebook you can see them here, have made the album public  Didn't take as many this year.

https://www.facebook.com/www.BugNat...10153900092220416.1073741846.511155415&type=3


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

You got some great photos there Sarah. Gorgeous bullies! :flrt:


----------



## FelixFelicis (Jun 4, 2010)

I was unplaced with my boy, in a veteran class of 11 dogs. He was completely out of coat and out of condition so I wasn't really expecting anything! His handsome brother won the class though, which I was pleased about  also my boy's daughter was placed 4th in the junior class at her first Crufts!

Overall it was a lovely day out with lovely people, and we spent far too much on the trade stands so our dogs were thoroughly spoiled once we got home


----------



## PPVallhunds (May 23, 2010)

Having a look threw those pics now Sarah


----------

